# Dusky grouse down south



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I have been trying unsuccessfully to find a place in Southern Utah where I can consistently get into some dusky grouse.

I have found them once on Cedar mtn and shot two. These are the only two grouse I have harvested in the last 14 years after I moved down to Saint George from northern Utah.

I have also seen them twice on the paunsagaunt, twice up by fishlake, and twice on the boulders but never during the season.

This year to hopefully better improve my odds I have decided to go camping further North for the first 3 days of the season up on Monroe mountain to try and find some birds this year.

It sure is harder to find the birds without a dog but I will give it my best shot and hopefully I will have an update this weekend with some success.

Goodluck to anyone else going out this week for the opener!!!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Monroe mountain is a good location for them. But most of the areas on that mountain that I used to get a lot has all burned.

The Plateau is also a good area along the western side.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Critter said:


> Monroe mountain is a good location for them. But most of the areas on that mountain that I used to get a lot has all burned.
> 
> The Plateau is also a good area along the western side.


When you say the plateau do you mean south of Monroe mtn or up by fishlake?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Straight across the valley from Monroe Mountain. If you are on the Monroe you can see areas that I hunt grouse in during the deer hunts, or at least some of it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a couple places on the Boulder where I usually can find them. However, they are small and localized, so not suitable for general information. However, they seem to be consistently there. The point is if you find some in your pursuit, remember the spot and go back to it.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I had a few taunting me last weekend while I was bow hunting. This weekend there will be arrows flying.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

It took me about 5 years to find the birds with some confidence. I now have two areas in which I can normally find birds. I'm trying to extend my search so I don't hit any one area too hard. But I totally understand how challenging it can be to be in grouse habitat time after time but not stumble into the birds. I am also dogless and there were plenty of demoralizing days, and I'm sure there will be more.

Best of luck exploring a new region and I hope you find some grouse soon.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have always been without a dog on my grouse hunts. Most of the time I figure that they are a bird of opportunity, when you see one you shoot it. I have found quite a few areas that hold them in the fall and can usually limit out in a hour or so of hiking around. 

You just need to know what they are eating and once you find a area that holds them odds are you can go back to that same area year after year. Many years ago on my first hunt on Monroe Mountain we rode my ATV all over the place before the deer hunt opened. I mentioned to my partner that it was strange that we hadn't seen any grouse in all the riding that we had done and the area that we had ridden. Then around the next corner we jumped a huge flock of them. It took me all of 10 minutes to get my limit and my partner then took my shotgun and picked up a couple more. 

Since that time we have gone into that same area and have been able to pick up a number of them each year that we hunted the area. But grouse areas like that are guarded like areas for 200 inch buck deer and 400 inch elk.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I took a guy I knew grouse hunting into a honey hole I had permission on years ago. He was crying he could not find any. He got his limit.
Well.....the next week the owner caught him on the place with 2 of his buddies, and kicked him off.
So.....that is why we guard our areas.
I had spent time fencing and lambing for the landowner to get permission, and he put my butt on the line.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Every year for the last 30


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Pay attention to where you find them and what’s in their crop. Last year was tough hardly any berries and super dry. This year you might find them more spread out but last year there Had to be water near by.


----------



## jessssand (Aug 2, 2021)

My secret sauce (not that secret) is to find a water source with a mix of pine and aspen stands then just start putting miles on your boots. Took me 1.5 seasons until I found a good area with grouse consistently. Now I am getting a way better feel and have found a few additional spots. All the effort definitely made the payoff that much better! Good luck!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

One thing I look for in a grouse spot: large stands of choke cherries! A little elderberry and snowberry browse mixed in and you are in business.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Update: due to the weather I postponed my trip and only went up for thursday. Started the day on Monroe mtn and hiked about 6 miles inbetween two different areas that looked birdy with lots of berries and grass hoppers but no luck.

Like critter mentioned I think a lot of the good bird habitat on that mtn is now burnt so I drove up torwards fishlake and hiked another 4 miles and still saw no birds.

But lots of berries this year and everything was super green.

Even though I didn't get into birds it was still an awesome trip, I don't get up into the high country enough living in Saint George.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I hunt a spot down around there for elk that’s always very thick with them, just keep moving around, you’ll find pockets of them


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I had a flu flu arrow in my quiver all ready to go while I was elk hunting this weekend. Unfortunately, I had to settle for just shooting it into the air and watching how far it would go. Flu flu arrows do not fly very far. If I was younger and skinnier I might be able to run out ahead and catch it before it hit the ground.🤓


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I walked over to one of my cameras tonight and saw a couple of pines hens hanging around. So I decided to go back to the cabin and get my phone, hoping they would stick around. Much to my my surprise they were still there when I got back. I got some decent pics. They didn't even care I was there.
The stinking fox I can't trap got my chickens last week. (Broke my heart 💔). But he hasn't got my pine hens yet......
Ended up being 6 of them.


----------



## knight (Aug 19, 2014)

backcountry said:


> It took me about 5 years to find the birds with some confidence. I now have two areas in which I can normally find birds. I'm trying to extend my search so I don't hit any one area too hard. But I totally understand how challenging it can be to be in grouse habitat time after time but not stumble into the birds. I am also dogless and there were plenty of demoralizing days, and I'm sure there will be more.
> 
> Best of luck exploring a new region and I hope you find some grouse soon.


you still down south? I am always looking for someone to got with so I can work my young dog. I have a few spots on Cedar mountain and struck out many times on Pine Valley. A lot of the area that I am hunting are relatively open and the grouse don't like to hold for my GWP. I tried to message out but I had to create a new login in and I do not have that ability until I do so many post.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I finally got the fox !!
Hopefully I don't offend anyone 😁








And I saw 10 pine hens on my morning walk this am off the hill by the cabin. And I saw 16 bucks, but none in archery range. It's sad that I've gotten so old I can't get in front of them anymore !!
So I just sit and watch. 7 on one hillside, and 7 on another. 2 in the hike back to the cabin. 
Fun morning for sure. 😎


----------

